# Burton custom X, flying v or lib tech trice c2 btx



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Bombing, jumps, and half-pipe... Custom X

Powder, bombing, jumps... T-Rice (not sure how good of a pipe board this is)

Powder, all-around park, good bombing... Custom Flying V

The T-Rice and Custom X are very stiff. These two boards are going to be fast and stable. The T-Rice will be better in pow due to its C2 rocker.

The Custom Flying-V is the better all-purpose board. It is an ideal board for one board quivers. The T-Rice and Custom X should be a part of a board quiver.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The T. Rice should really be considered two separate models with the 153 and 157 being park/jib specific, while the 161.5 and 164.5 are "pointy nosed" and pow specific.

The custom X is a classic camber model while the Flying V is obviously a rocker variation. 

Personal preference for sure, but it sounds like you are going to be mixing it up a lot with pow when available, groomers and some pipe. If you take a real look at Minnesota riding and decide that hardpack and ice is a big part of your riding, go with the X. If you see yourself in better snow and park more go with the V.

Those are generic suggestions and as always, fit is the most important factor and might rule out some models for you based on your specs. What is your weight and your foot size?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> The T. Rice should really be considered two separate models with the 153 and 157 being park/*jib specific*, while the 161.5 and 164.5 are "pointy nosed" and pow specific.


While the 157 and lower has a blunted nose and tail for jibbing purposes, it actually isn't a good jib board. This was done for T-Rice himself and obviously someone of his talent can ride a stiff board on rails.

For someone who isn't as good, taking a stiff board like the T-Rice to a rail is not a good idea. Can be done, but definitely not the ideal board to jib with.

The OP probably won't be jibbing since he said he wants to learn jumps and pipe, but I just wanted to point that out so he doesn't mistakenly think of the 157 T-Rice as being a jib stick.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> While the 157 and lower has a blunted nose and tail for jibbing purposes, it actually isn't a good jib board. This was done for T-Rice himself and obviously someone of his talent can ride a stiff board on rails.
> 
> For someone who isn't as good, taking a stiff board like the T-Rice to a rail is not a good idea. Can be done, but definitely not the ideal board to jib with.
> 
> The OP probably won't be jibbing since he said he wants to learn jumps and pipe, but I just wanted to point that out so he doesn't mistakenly think of the 157 T-Rice as being a jib stick.


Hi Leo,

From the Libtech website:

"For psychoLOGICAL shredding advantages, Travis continues to have two shapes: a pow specific pointy 161.5 and a park/jib specific blunt 153 &157."

The 157 is an awesome park board and a very fun jib board. I spent a few days on the 157 up on Hood this Summer and it rips. This board was specifically designed by Lib as a Park and Jibber in 157.

PS: I do appreciate your opinion. I asked for the OP's weight and foot size above, because it is impossible to generically suggest models without having that info. What might feel stiff to a 150 lb jibber, will be a noodle to a 200 lb guy.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> From the Libtech website:
> 
> ...


I was making a generic statement. I was also talking about a beginning park rider like the OP made himself seem to be. Stiff boards (speaking in terms of normal weight to board size, not sizing down for a bigger guy) for rails just aren't ideal for someone who is learning.

Good riders can do it which I'm sure you are (Insert your name here person behind the WiredSports forum account ). So can beginners, but I'm simply saying they will be much better served learning on a soft board for rails.

Anyway, the main point of my comment is that the T-Rice is a stiff board. Even if you size down for your weight, it will still be fairly stiff unless you are like a 220lb on that 157.

If the OP weighs 150, the 157 will be stiff. If the OP weighs 200lbs, the 157 will be mid-stiff. Either way, there are much better jib boards for him out there.

But what we are talking about is pointless since he didn't mention that he is doing rails. The T-Rice will rock for jumps, powder, ice, and bombing runs.

If he wants an all-around board that will also do well on rails if he gets into them, the Custom FlyV is the better choice in my opinion.

Of course this is all a general statement based on appropriate sizing.


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I just want a good all around board that will handle the various snow conditions. If I want to bomb in pow or on hardpack, I want the board to be stable. I'm considering half-pipe but mostly want to hit up jumps. No jibbing.

I'm 5'9" 165lbs and my foot is a size 10.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

imprezd said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I just want a good all around board that will handle the various snow conditions. If I want to bomb in pow or on hardpack, I want the board to be stable. I'm considering half-pipe but mostly want to hit up jumps. No jibbing.
> 
> I'm 5'9" 165lbs and my foot is a size 10.


Custom X 158. Solid for the conditions you will see the most of. Perfect for your specs.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Custom X is a very popular pipe board. It is also super stable. The only thing I would say negative about the Custom X is that it isn't the best powder board. The T-Rice will be much better in the powder.

With the Custom X's traditional camber, you're going to have to either set the bindings back or bone out that back leg and consciously keep your nose up in powder.

The T-Rice will just surf because of the rocker between your feet.

Your call. If you don't do a ton of powder, the CusX all the way. If you do ride a ton of powder and just want to play around on the rest, the TRice.


----------



## pretzel (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm looking into getting the Custom Flying V as my first board.

I need advice on which size: the 148cm or 151cm?

I'm 5'4 to 5'5
132lbs
shoe size 9US

I'm a beginner (went snow boarding for 4 days this year as my first time).

No rails. But will want to do jumps down the track. General cruising down the slopes.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

151 for sure bro.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> 151 for sure bro.


+1

Perfect fit


----------



## pretzel (Oct 19, 2010)

Leo said:


> 151 for sure bro.


Thanks for that. I guess i'll go for 151

I am stumped as to which size was best for me.
I was thinking 151 was gonna be too big for my height and weight as i read a lot of people rode 152 boards and they were heavier than me.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

pretzel said:


> Thanks for that. I guess i'll go for 151
> 
> I am stumped as to which size was best for me.
> I was thinking 151 was gonna be too big for my height and weight


You are dead centered in the weight and shoe size range for the 151. Height is not a factor in board sizing.

Happy riding!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

pretzel said:


> Thanks for that. I guess i'll go for 151
> 
> I am stumped as to which size was best for me.
> I was thinking 151 was gonna be too big for my height and weight as i read a lot of people rode 152 boards and they were heavier than me.


The weight range and width of the board is good for your measurements. As Wired already said, you are dead center which is the best possible place to be on the board's scale.

A lot of reasons why you'll see riders using shorter boards for their weight is because there are a lot of people (some shop employees included) that believe that board length is determined by how far it reaches up your head.


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey thanks guys for directing me. Lib-Tech's T.Rice sounds sweet but I think I've convinced myself that I really want to try the ICS setup. The technology makes sense, at least as far as the cushioning goes. 

With that said I'm torn between the custom x and flying V. If I do go with the custom x, I'll be spending $120 more. But I'm sure I'll love its pop and its precise carving capabilities. I cannot predict if I'll be in much pow but I suppose with an ICS setup, it won't be too hard to set back the bindings a little. LOL! Decisions decisions...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Sherlock??


----------

